# Four wheel drive Mk II



## stonewall92 (Nov 28, 2010)

So i was recentley presented with an opporitunity. 
I have 

1. a 86 jetta diesel the engine conky and the exhaust is gone, basically in short it was on its way to the scrap yard, 

2. have a 87 ford clubwagon with 351 clevland, the car is litteraly falling apart holes in the floor only thing working is the engine. 

3. The drive train suspension and tires as well as a pair of ricarro racing seats. from a 87 ford ranger 4x4 

so with these in mind our plan is to combine the compatible four wheel drive drive train of the ranger to the 351 engine then remove the drivetrain and everything unneccesary from the jetta and mate the remainder to the ford drive train. 

Does anyone have any tips questions or concerns that might help?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

:what: 

Interesting......... 

Go for it


----------



## stonewall92 (Nov 28, 2010)

hoping to get on it soon. if it starts ill upload pictures


----------



## Snatcher (Apr 3, 2009)

DO IT! We would all love you. But srsly, I would subscribe once you upload pictures!

AWD mk2's sick to the dick


----------



## stonewall92 (Nov 28, 2010)

sadly i think we might have hit a hic up the ranger drivetrain maybe lost but we are still going to throw the 351 we might put the dana off the van as the rear axel and then get the front end bits off a stang or something


----------



## Snatcher (Apr 3, 2009)

damn


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

NEVER gonna happen


----------



## stonewall92 (Nov 28, 2010)

i dont no i got all the stuff accumulated now just a matter of aquiring a bit of currency and time


----------

